# Dual arc bulbs



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with these, I like the look of the spectrum.
I've been wanting to add more blue as well as the uvb.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2013)

I just purchased one for the Tent...First time Ive see HPS and MH  in same bulb...I was gonna add some Blue cfl in tent to add more blue...Then I seen these  I have not got set up yet but will soon...I tried to make one myself with a 1Khps and a 250MH in cool tube...But the MH  kept blowing out..

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2013)

They work great
Not sure if they are worth the extra cost


----------

